# Freeride intermediate board suggestions



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi

I need some suggestions about which board/bindings to get – need help as I am planning to buy over the net… I am in Australia and there isn’t a whole heap of choice here.

I am a beginner/Intermediate… free rider

Weight – about 200lbs
Height – about 5.10
Foot – 10

Need a good all round board which handles all comers – ice, groomers, powder… and offers good progression to get me to the next level. 

Rode a Ride - Decade 160 on my most recent trip which I borrowed and had to return which was a pity cos I really liked it 

So I need a replacement.. .

I understand that Ride have replaced the Decade with the “Prophet” which is one I am considering but want to hear any thoughts on equivalent or similar boards

So Boards I am looking at are; 

Ride – Prophet
Ride – Decade (?) go with what you know assuming I can find some run outs.. 
Arbour – Element
Arbour – Crossbow
K2 – Zeppelin
Salomon – Pulse
Burton – Custom … bit wary of the custom cos it seems every man and his dog has one in my neck of the woods …

Am I on the right track here – are these all ‘similar’? and are there any others I should look at? 

Any suggestions on bindings would be good – wasn’t crazy about the Ride bindings on said decade – too heavy and hard to get into.

Thanks 

JT


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

If you got the green I would go with the custom cause i've never heard of anyone going wrong with one of those babies. still im no expert


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Among those boards, the Custom is out of place. It isn't a freeride stick. It's an all-mountain stick. It has 1cm setback which is next to nothing. Flex is more keen to jumps than charging. Only get it if you're mixing park into your mix (which it seems you arent). To be honest it's the only board I've ridden of the ones you've mentioned, but I know if I was a pure freerider it's not the board I would choose.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

why dont you check out the capita black death inc for 257 shipped on evogear.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would place a vote for the black death inc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback ... will check out Black Death 

Cheers

JT


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

rome anthem


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Rome Targa's look sweet as an all-mountain/freeride binding as long as you set them stiff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

heard good things bout the zeppelin, but as said check otu the black death too


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

catpita black death = GREAT board. def consider it.. k2 makes some really good cheap freeride boards..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Arbor makes great boards and everyone seems to be happy with them, A Frame may be a possibility for you if you like to charge big mountains, and like to carve, and go fast - its more of a big mountain board, but can handle all the normal groomer type stuff too


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback guys - was looking into the BDL butI ended getting an Arbor Element 161 ... was on sale 40% off at a local store so I am pretty stoked. Have just ordered a pair of Union Force Bindings from Sierra so I think I am pretty much set .. just need some snow


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Burton – Custom … bit wary of the custom cos it seems every man and his dog has one in my neck of the woods


i am intrigued - why would the fact that a lot of people have this board where you are make you wary?

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

fair dues ... Hmmm I think I mispoke ... not wary so much as reluctant to have the same board as everyone else .... maybe wary of mix-ups at the base where multiple versions of the same board cause some confusion...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I got a GNU last year & found the magnetraction really made a difference on the icy patches we tend to get in Australia, being a skater I found how it turns more natural to me too.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

capita black death inc. ?


----------

